# Wie bekommt man vor dem Winter Goldfische aus dem Teich



## Wolle9 (17. Nov. 2014)

Hi Leute,

Ich hab einen Teich (ca.5mx5m und 80cm tief) nun würde ich meine 5 Goldfische über den Winter da gern raus holen. Habt Ihr ne Idee wie? Die würden doch den Winter sonst wieder nicht überleben, oder?
Beim abpumpen würden der Boden zu sehr aufgewirbelt werden, sodass ich Sie garnicht mehr finden würde. Vorm Kescher hauen die ab.


----------



## krallowa (17. Nov. 2014)

80cm sollte in unseren Breiten aber durchaus reichen damit die Goldis überleben.


----------



## Wolle9 (17. Nov. 2014)

Hatte ich vorher schon mal versucht. Da waren alle tot. Wahrscheinlich aber, weil der komplett zugefroren war...hab mal gelesen, dass ein großer Styroporwürfel da helfen soll...hat da jemand erfahrung?


----------



## laolamia (17. Nov. 2014)

moin,

__ schilf rein und wenn wirklich lange zu ist rurch einen schlauch (den man vorher reinlegt) etwas wasser abpumpen.
bei 5x5 wirst du nie alle rausfangen...und das stresst die bewohner und dich


----------



## Wolle9 (17. Nov. 2014)

__ Schilf, Stroh...alles schon versucht. Immer alle tot. Mit Wasser raus pumpen hab ich es noch nicht versucht. Würde aber den Schlauch nicht drin lassen, sondern dann lieber ein Loch hacken. Aber was sollte das bringen?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (17. Nov. 2014)

Hi Wolle,

sind die Fische noch am fressen? Wenn Du einen Angler im Bekanntenkreis hast kann der sie dann mit Schonhaken und Würmchen sicher schnell zum Auszug bewegen

MfG Frank


----------



## Wolle9 (17. Nov. 2014)

Hm...das wäre natürlich eine Möglichkeit. Alternativ kann ich es ja nochmal versuchen, die Tierchen im Teich überleben zu lassen...

Wie könnte ich mich denn am besten darauf vorbereiten. Hilft es vielleicht luft hinein zu pumpen, wenn er zugefroren ist?


----------



## laolamia (17. Nov. 2014)

es geht grad drum kein loch rein zu kloppen 
durch das abpumpen friert es erstmal nicht weiter und es findet ein gasaustausch statt.


----------



## Wolle9 (17. Nov. 2014)

Aber friert da nicht auch vorher der Schlauch zu?


----------



## koifischfan (17. Nov. 2014)

Hast du Strom und Wasser am Teich?

Mit einem Luftsprudler kann man bis wenige Minusgrade ein Loch halten. Wenn kälter: Besorge dir einen Teichheizer 100Watt. Wenn zugefroren schaltest du ihn für 1-2 Stunden ein. So hast du ein Loch.
Besorge dir ein Thermometer: Wenn Wasser in ca 60 cm unter 3 Grad fällt, mache einen Wasserwechsel.

Auf jedem Fall würde ich abdecken. Wenn auch 25m² eine Menge sind und Styrodur richtig Geld kostet, würde ich als Übergang für diesen Winter 30er Styropor empfehlen. 75% Teichfläche sollten es schon sein.


----------



## Wolle9 (17. Nov. 2014)

Ich heiz doch im Winter keinen zugefrorenen Teich. Das ist meiner Meinung nach sinnlos. Da kann ich auch ein Loch rein hacken. Das mit dem Abpumpen find ich nicht schlecht. Das mit dem Sprudler werd ich auch mal ausprobieren...


----------



## pema (17. Nov. 2014)

Wolle9 schrieb:


> __ Schilf, Stroh...alles schon versucht. Immer alle tot.


Ist das jetzt eine Verarschung?
Ich hoffe schon...ansonsten: wie kann man so blöd sein und seine Fische jeden Winter krepieren lassen. Und jetzt nachfragen: was soll ich tun?
petra


----------



## Wolle9 (17. Nov. 2014)

Die sind einen Winter gestorben, nachdem mir jemand Stroh empfohlen hat....verstehe nicht was daran verarsche ist...


----------



## Limnos (17. Nov. 2014)

Hi

Ich verstehe das nicht. Der Verlust der Goldfische muss andere Gründe haben als eine zu niedrige Temperatur. Ein Loch bringt entgegen weit verbreiteten Vorstellungen nichts. Die Fische werden sich am Grund in der 4°C Zone aufhalten und haben nichts davon, dass es um das Loch herum etwas sauerstoffreicher ist. Aktive Vermischung des Wasser ist aber kontraproduktiv, weil man damit die natürliche Temperaturschichtung stört. Durch Diffusion braucht aber der Sauerstoff Wochen ehe er unten ankommt. Entweder war der Allgemeinzustand der Fische nicht gut (evtl. zu lange gefüttert bei weniger als 10 °C), oder es hat sich durch Fäulnis starker Sauerstoffmangel eingestellt.
Es wäre sinnvoll die Klimazone, die am Teichstandort herrscht mit der USDA Tabelle unter Profil an zu geben (falls das Programm das zulässt?). Es kommen die folgenden Klimazonen vor 6a (kälteste), 6b, 7a, 7b, 8a wobei letztere die gemässigtere ist. Sie geben das langjährige Mittel der niedrigsten Wintertemperaturen an.
So kann man besser einschätzen, ob überhaupt und wie weit Schutzmaßnahmen getroffen werden müssen.

http://green-24.de/forum/resources/...arblich-gekennzeichneten-klimazonen-si/126527

oder:

http://www.garten-pur.de/127/Garten-pur_Portal/Gartenjahr/Klimazonen_und_Winterhaerte.htm

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Wolle9 (17. Nov. 2014)

Bei mir ist das 7a...


----------



## der_odo (17. Nov. 2014)

Hallo,

bitte kein Loch reinhacken!
Die Fisch halten Winterruhe und werden durch das Hacken aufgeschreckt. Dadurch nehmen die Tiere schaden oder können sogar sterben, wenn die sowieso schon gestresst sind. Entweder mit einem Heizer ein Loch reinbrennen oder mit heißem Wasser ein Loch "reinbrennen".

Hast du vorher gefüttert? Lief der Filter noch während der Fütterung? Kannst du Fäulinisgase ausschließen?


----------



## mitch (17. Nov. 2014)

Hallo Wolle,



Wolle9 schrieb:


> Da kann ich auch ein Loch rein hacken



sehr schlechte Idee - da kann die Schwimmblase platzen und der Goldi ist dann .....

http://www.gutefrage.net/frage/eis-aufbrechen-am-garteich-gefaehrdung-fuer-fische

besser du kaufst dir ein _Belüftungsset fürs Aquarium (ca. 15-20 €) _und lässt den belüftungsstein ca. 20cm tief einsprudeln, das sollte ein Loch für den Gasaustausch freihalten,

Und wenn es doch mal zugefroren sein sollte nimm einen Topf mit heißem Wasser und stell den dann aufs Eis zum auftauen


----------



## samorai (17. Nov. 2014)

Hallo Mitch!
Welchen Topf kannst Du uns empfehlen, ....!    Nein Spass bei seite, ein Eis- oder Forstnerbohrer gehen auch, nur nicht fallen lassen.

@Wolle9 mach doch mal ein FOTO von Deinem "Teich-Übel".

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (17. Nov. 2014)

mitch schrieb:


> Hallo Wolle,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (17. Nov. 2014)

opps, da ist scheinbar was bei zitieren schief gelaufen


----------



## lotta (17. Nov. 2014)

Ich habe das Problem meiner fehlenden Tiefe
für den Winter so:       gelöst.
Dazu noch einen Lüfterstein auf ca 30 cm.
Das hat im vergangenen Winter bei mir gut geklappt.

Damit sollten auch Deine Fische den Winter gut überstehen.

Viel Glück Gruß Bine


----------



## Tottoabs (18. Nov. 2014)

Loch nicht hacken. 

Kleines Loch geht am besten mit einem Aquarien Luft Schlauch. Topf mit heißem Wasser, welches du durch den Schlauch ansaugst, dann mit dem heißen Wasser, welches aus dem Schlauch kommt ein Loch in das Eis schmelzen. Etwas Wasser absaugen aus dem Teich, dann bildet sich unter dem Eis eine Luftblase welche Isoliert. Wenn dann das Wasser unter dem Eis erneut friert, saugst du eine neue Schicht Wasser ab und machst ein neues Luftpolster.


----------



## burki (5. Okt. 2015)

lotta schrieb:


> Ich habe das Problem meiner fehlenden Tiefe
> für den Winter so:Anhang anzeigen 140020 Anhang anzeigen 140021 gelöst.
> Dazu noch einen Lüfterstein auf ca 30 cm.
> Das hat im vergangenen Winter bei mir gut geklappt.
> ...




Hallo

also bringt es was den Teich mit Styropur abzudecken?! Wird das für die Unterwasserpflanzen nicht zu dunkel?
Dann noch einen Luftraum schaffen mit diesem Überbau der lichtdurchlässig ist?

Bei Teichen mit geschungenen Ufern nicht so einfach. Ich muss mir auch Gedanken machen.
Habe Klimazone 7b. Meine __ Moderlieschen haben Junge bekommen....
WT um die 60cm, (ja ich weiss... )


----------



## Limnos (5. Okt. 2015)

Hi

Das Sterben der Goldfische muss andere Gründe gehabt haben als den Frost. Ich habe seit Jahren Goldfische in einem 50 cm tiefen Teich, ohne das es zu Fischsterben käme. Wie groß sind die Goldfische, wieviel sind es, wie groß wäre das Ausweichquartier? Goldfische haben einen starken Stoffwechsel, wenn die Temperatur im Ausweichquartier nicht sehr niedrig ist. Die Gefahr, dass sie mehr unter der Wasserverschmutzung oder häufigem Wasserwechsel leiden, ist groß. 

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## center (5. Okt. 2015)

Mir hat jemand gesagt, das er seine Goldis aus dem Teich holt und einfach in einer Regentonne in den Keller stellt, ohne weitere Technik, ohne Füttern.
Ist sowas möglich?


----------



## rollikoi (5. Okt. 2015)

center schrieb:


> Mir hat jemand gesagt, das er seine Goldis aus dem Teich holt und einfach in einer Regentonne in den Keller stellt, ohne weitere Technik, ohne Füttern.
> Ist sowas möglich?



Sowas ist möglich wenn man seine Goldis sicher umbringen will denn überleben tut kein Fisch das.

LG Bernd


----------



## lotta (5. Okt. 2015)

center schrieb:


> Mir hat jemand gesagt, das er seine Goldis aus dem Teich holt und einfach in einer Regentonne in den Keller stellt, ohne weitere Technik, ohne Füttern.
> Ist sowas möglich?


NEIN!
wie könnte es

Ohne Füttern, unbedingt...
Ohne Technik und Wasserwechsel NEVER!

Falls Du wirklich Interesse hast, hier mal eine etwas ältere Lektüre zum Schmökern

Gruß Bine


----------



## troll20 (5. Okt. 2015)

lotta schrieb:


> Falls Du wirklich Interesse hast, hier mal eine etwas ältere Lektüre zum Schmökern


ja wo denn nur


----------



## Patrick K (5. Okt. 2015)

Wolle9 schrieb:


> __ Schilf, Stroh...alles schon versucht. Immer alle tot.



Ähmmm wie oft hast du dass jetzt schon versucht , ich meine man merkt ja irgend wann das es nicht klappt 

salve Patrick


----------



## troll20 (5. Okt. 2015)

Moin Patrick,
dein Zitat ist vom 17.Nov. 2014 und das war auch der letzte Tag an dem man @Wolle9 das letzte mal sah ?????


----------



## Patrick K (5. Okt. 2015)

Ja und, vielleicht hat er sich verlaufen und findet irgend wann mal wieder zurück


----------



## lotta (5. Okt. 2015)

lotta schrieb:


> NEIN!
> wie könnte es
> 
> Ohne Füttern, unbedingt...
> ...


https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/überwintern-im-keller.37603/


troll20 schrieb:


> ja wo denn nur


Sorry, der Link blieb wohl irgendwo hängen


----------

